# Deere's new ATVs have arrived!



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I was going to the post office yeaterday and came up to my local JD dealer. Luckily the traffic light turned red and I stopped right in front. They usually have 3 - 4 tractors parked next to the street, but today I saw something different. 2 brand new JD ATVs were right next to me, one green with yellow seat trim and wheels, and the other an olive grey with black wheels. On the way back the traffic was heavy so I just went home. I'll try to go again today or tomorrow and get pics. I have heard these were made in conjuction with Polaris or Bombardier (same?). They looked good but pricey.

Here's the link to the JD website

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/HO/category/printableversion/HO_UATV_printableVersion.html

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Isn't a snowmobile company making these for JD. I think it was Bombardier or something like that.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *I was going to the post office yeaterday and came up to my local JD dealer. Luckily the traffic light turned red and I stopped right in front. They usually have 3 - 4 tractors parked next to the street, but today I saw something different. 2 brand new JD ATVs were right next to me, one green with yellow seat trim and wheels, and the other an olive grey with black wheels. On the way back the traffic was heavy so I just went home. I'll try to go again today or tomorrow and get pics. I have heard these were made in conjuction with Polaris or Bombardier (same?). They looked good but pricey.
> 
> Here's the link to the JD website
> ...


l was a my jd dealer too got some parts 4 the 212 and looked at the atv there was a sticker on it saying it was made in canada is that any help


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Isn't a snowmobile company making these for JD. I think it was Bombardier or something like that.
> Jody *


Here is a link to another thread where this was covered.

click here


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it will be interesting to see how their effort in ATV's pays off. There is no doubt about it, the Jap major bike makers have this market cornered with ATV's so its much like it was back in the late 60's and earl;y 70's when JD got into the snowmobile field. I'm sure some farmers will more than likely buy them, but will they get many from the other side to buy them.........Polaris makes a decent ATV, yet any dealership down in this part of the country sells very few of them compared to the big 4 Jap brands. I may be out on a limb with this statement to some, but Bombarier is one company that makes a really good quality product. Many manay years ago I had the fortune to know a lot of the founding fathers of Bombardier and some of the other companies they bought out, when we (father and I) were among the very first USA snowmobile dealerships. Its only gone up for them since then with improvements and quality and what seems like a vast array of products from A to Z.


----------

